# Twin girls Shadow and Oreo



## Laurabbartlett (Jan 18, 2015)

These two were born sometime between 10am - 3pm today. I missed their birth but they are healthy and happy so it worked out. I'm in love with them already!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

congratulations


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That coloring on that one in the back is awesome! Super cute little ones


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Really cute little ones! Congrats!!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh wow! Super cute❤


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Adorable. Are they boys? Girls? One of each?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's the best kind of birth!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Cute- boys, girls, both??


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

They are so sweet. :kidred:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh my goodness -- they are SO adorable!!! THey look like little toys! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

What state do you live in? It looks so nice without snow! I'm jealous


----------



## Laurabbartlett (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm in NC. It is nice here, lol. Twin does


----------

